# Isco vs J.Rodriguez



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2014)

Entrambi quest'anno stanno avendo un bel rendimento nel Real Madrid.
Chi secondo voi adesso è più forte? Chi è più importante per la squadra?


----------



## Renegade (21 Ottobre 2014)

Sono entrambi due sopravvalutati, amico mio. Ma James Rodriguez lo è enormemente di più e lo vedo terribilmente meno duttile ed utile. E' ingabbiato nel suo ruolo, non tremendamente decisivo, non ha colpi che lo rendono unico, giocatore forte come tanti altri, non un fenomeno. Isco ha pagato il salto immenso ad un età troppo giovane nella sua Nazione, ma è in grado di ricoprire tantissimi ruoli. Mediano, regista, mezzala, trequartista, esterno, attaccante aggiunto dietro la punta etc. Può svolgere tantissimi compiti, ha un buon tiro da fuori, è bravo palla terra. Per ora è incompiuto ma è estremamente più utile. Lo prenderei al volo nel Milan, ci serve proprio una mezzala del genere. James comunque è solo un acquisto mediatico, non vale nulla rispetto a Di Maria ed è solo un ingombro alla perfetta quadratura che aveva trovato il Madrid col 433 con Di Maria mezzala, Bale e Ronaldo esterni e Benzema centrale. Il 4231 è uno squilibrio proprio per la mancanza di sacrificio e duttilità del giocatore colombiano e sarà la ragione per cui gli spagnoli non vinceranno la Champions League quest'anno.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Entrambi quest'anno stanno avendo un bel rendimento nel Real Madrid.
> Chi secondo voi adesso è più forte? Chi è più importante per la squadra?



Sapete quanto io sia innamorato calcisticamente di Isco, lo considero da qualche anno il giovane più forte al mondo. Se lui diventa il leader tecnico di una squadra e lo si lascia libero di muoversi ed inventare questo cambia volto ad una squadra. James Rodriguez è forte, per carità, ma non ai livelli dello spagnolo secondo me.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Ottobre 2014)

Jaaaaaaaaamesss
A tratti mi ricorda Zidane.

Isco per me è uno dei tanti. Bravo, per carità, anche duttile se vogliamo, ma non vedo ampi margini di crescita.
Gotze, per esempio, gli dà le piste.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me Isco è più forte, ma speriamo continui a giocare james, qui c'è sempre posto per Isco eh...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2014)

Certamente sono entrambi sprecati. James è stato un colpo mediatico, forte, per carità, ma non vale quella cifra e soprattutto non serve al Real, avrebbero dovuto mantenere il 4-3-3 con degli interventi in difesa piuttosto che in avanti, dato che giochi con Ronaldo e Bale, ammetto soltanto il cambio Kroos-Alonso. Per Isco mi dispiace, è un giocatore dal talento enorme ma ha bisogno di giocare con continuità e al Real è completamente chiuso, avrebbe bisogni di trovare una collocazione tattica precisa e prendere in mano le chiavi del centrocampo, al Real non sboccerà mai definitivamente perché c'è Ronaldo e Bale ingombra ulteriormente.


----------



## Hammer (22 Ottobre 2014)

Isco è uno di quei giocatori che mi fa impazzire. Fa tutto e lo fa maledettamente bene. Lo preferisco a James, che ad oggi vale una cifra di mercato fuori logica.


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2015)

Rodriguez ha già 10 gol e 12 assist in mezza stagione e questo ne fa il playmaker migliore al mondo dopo Messi.
Considerando che gioca come interno i numeri sono ancora più impressionanti. 
Isco è un giocatore da you tube, bello da vedere ma spesso incide poco. Rodriguez per il momento è di un altra livello e non è nemmeno al massimo del suo potenziale, perché giocando interno il numero di palloni che tocca sono meno rispetto a quelli che tocca con la Colombia. Essendo più intelligente di Isco gli sfrutta molto meglio, però. 

fonti: sono un simpatizzante anche del Real.


----------



## Torros (27 Aprile 2015)

James è altra roba veramente, un giocatore con un intelligenza calcistica enorme, oltre ad una tecnica eccezionale e una visione che ha poco da invidiare a Pirlo. Non gli ho mai visto prendere una decisione sbagliata da quando seguo il Real. Uno dei migliori al mondo, forse l'unico che può contendere a Neymar il titolo di migliore al mondo quando Messi e Ronaldo caleranno, anche se io preferisco il colombiano che oltre a segnare crea anche per i compagni ed è quasi sempre coinvolto in tutte le azioni da gol del Real. Neymar se non segna non fa nulla. 

Isco è ancora molto discontinuo, calcisticamente parlando ancora immaturo. Perde molti più palloni e sbaglia molto di più rallentando anche spesso l'azione. E' un ottimo giocatore ma non è un fuoriclasse, James invece si. 

James esagerando può essere una specie di moderno Platini, le caratteristiche sono quelle, che poi possa raggiungere quel livello è un altro paio di maniche. Cmq tra i vari Gotze, Hazard, e Neymar è l'unico vero leader(anche nel Real) ed è un trascinatore che può farti vincere le partite quasi da solo.


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2015)

eheheheehhehe, il sopravvalutato. 11 gol e 11 assist giocando da mezz'ala/esterno con 2 mesi di stagione saltati per infortunio. Senza lui e Modric il Real sarebbe in mezzo a una strada.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Aprile 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> James è altra roba veramente, un giocatore con un intelligenza calcistica enorme, oltre ad una tecnica eccezionale e una visione che ha poco da invidiare a Pirlo. Non gli ho mai visto prendere una decisione sbagliata da quando seguo il Real. Uno dei migliori al mondo, forse l'unico che può contendere a Neymar il titolo di migliore al mondo quando Messi e Ronaldo caleranno, anche se io preferisco il colombiano che oltre a segnare crea anche per i compagni ed è quasi sempre coinvolto in tutte le azioni da gol del Real. Neymar se non segna non fa nulla.
> 
> Isco è ancora molto discontinuo, calcisticamente parlando ancora immaturo. Perde molti più palloni e sbaglia molto di più rallentando anche spesso l'azione. E' un ottimo giocatore ma non è un fuoriclasse, James invece si.
> 
> James esagerando può essere una specie di moderno Platini, le caratteristiche sono quelle, che poi possa raggiungere quel livello è un altro paio di maniche. Cmq tra i vari Gotze, Hazard, e Neymar è l'unico vero leader(anche nel Real) ed è un trascinatore che può farti vincere le partite quasi da solo.




Vero,onestamente non me lo aspettavo

Un raffronto al volo con Di Maria interno?! Cosa ha perso e guadagnato il Real col cambio?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2015)

Isco per talento è il fantasista più forte in circolazione. Se il Real lo mettesse sul mercato e avessimo tanti soldi da spendere sarebbe sicuramente in cima alla lista dei miei desideri, anche per la sua duttilità.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> eheheheehhehe, il sopravvalutato. 11 gol e 11 assist giocando da mezz'ala/esterno con 2 mesi di stagione saltati per infortunio. Senza lui e Modric il Real sarebbe in mezzo a una strada.



Ricordo i commenti post mondiale e post cessione di Di Maria allo United 

L'impatto di James nel Real è stato clamoroso, c'ha messo qualche settimana a carburare ma grazie ad Ancelotti che gli ha cambiato la posizione in campo ha fatto un ulteriore salto di qualità. Isco invece da mezzala non sta rendendo allo stesso modo, lui avrebbe bisogno di giocare più vicino alla porta IMHO, comunque tecnicamente è un giocatore eccezionale.


----------



## Torros (27 Aprile 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vero,onestamente non me lo aspettavo
> 
> Un raffronto al volo con Di Maria interno?! Cosa ha perso e guadagnato il Real col cambio?



Considerando il Di Maria odierno, niente, ci ha solo guadagnato. Certamente Di Maria è un giocatore più dinamico, aiuta un po' di più in difesa ma è molto più discontinuo e ha meno colpi e classe.


----------



## Torros (27 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Isco per talento è il fantasista più forte in circolazione. Se il Real lo mettesse sul mercato e avessimo tanti soldi da spendere sarebbe sicuramente in cima alla lista dei miei desideri, anche per la sua duttilità.



si ha un bel dribbling, ma rallenta l'azione. Probabilmente andrebbe meglio nel Barcelona piuttosto che nel Real, anche se anche in quel caso dovrebbe imparare a dare la palla prima e nei tempi giusti. 


Cmq al Milan servirebbe più James che Isco, quello che ti fa girare la squadra è il colombiano, Isco ha pregi e difetti simili a Menez.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Entrambi quest'anno stanno avendo un bel rendimento nel Real Madrid.
> Chi secondo voi adesso è più forte? Chi è più importante per la squadra?



Isco è un giocatore che mi piace un botto, sa ricoprire varie parti del campo e lo fa con grande qualità, mi piacerebbe molto vederlo al Milan.
C'è da dire però che James quest'annata si è dimostrato superiore, smentendo pure i molti scettici


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ricordo i commenti post mondiale e post cessione di Di Maria allo United
> 
> L'impatto di James nel Real è stato clamoroso, c'ha messo qualche settimana a carburare ma grazie ad Ancelotti che gli ha cambiato la posizione in campo ha fatto un ulteriore salto di qualità. Isco invece da mezzala non sta rendendo allo stesso modo, lui avrebbe bisogno di giocare più vicino alla porta IMHO, comunque tecnicamente è un giocatore eccezionale.


Giocando mezzala è sicuramente limitato, lui è un 10 vero e proprio anche se può certamente giocare mezzala all'occorrenza, ma non è quello il suo ruolo. Penso potrà esplodere lontano dal Real, lo prenderei immediatamente.


----------



## davoreb (27 Aprile 2015)

Per me James è molto superiore e non me lo aspettavo.


----------



## Renegade (28 Aprile 2015)

Su James ritiro parzialmente quanto detto ad inizio stagione. Per metà sono stato smentito. Si è dimostrato un acquisto continuo e dalle mille sfaccettature. Al contrario Isco si è un po' involuto. Continuo a ritenere lo spagnolo un calciatore più utile e più funzionale alla squadra, anche se ora non è continuo come prima. Credo comunque Rodriguez, nonostante la dinamicità, sia un 10 che sarebbe potuto emergere anche negli anni del miglior trequartista. Perché è un vero 10. Isco, seppur sia anch'egli un fantasista, è molto più affine alla centralità della metà campo. Al momento vince il colombiano, vedremo in futuro.

Ah chiaramente Di Maria soffre il disegno tattico dello United, che ha pure un centrocampo ed una difesa scandalosi. Ma a parte questo, il confronto tra Di Maria mezzala dello scorso anno con James di quest'anno non sussiste. Stravince l'argentino, che resta un calciatore superiore.


----------



## Torros (1 Maggio 2015)

Di Maria è un giocatore che l'anno scorso dopo anni di fallimenti ha beccato i suoi 5 mesi da dio, ma è un giocatore discontinuo, basa troppo il suo gioco sul dribbling e nemmeno li è continuo, perché per ogni dribbling che azzecca ne sbaglia minimo 3 e conseguentemente perde moti palloni. 
James è un giocatore di un altro livello, poi magari Di Maria rende meglio da mezzala perché è più dinamico, uno specie di Vidal più tecnico, però James in generale è un giocatore migliore, compensa l'inferiore dinamicità con più incisività nella costruzione del gioco e in zona gol.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Di Maria è un giocatore che l'anno scorso dopo anni di fallimenti ha beccato i suoi 5 mesi da dio, ma è un giocatore discontinuo, basa troppo il suo gioco sul dribbling e nemmeno li è continuo, perché per ogni dribbling che azzecca ne sbaglia minimo 3 e conseguentemente perde moti palloni.
> James è un giocatore di un altro livello, poi magari Di Maria rende meglio da mezzala perché è più dinamico, uno specie di Vidal più tecnico, però James in generale è un giocatore migliore, compensa l'inferiore dinamicità con più incisività nella costruzione del gioco e in zona gol.



Tutto questo è vero, ma fallimenti è un parolone per Di Maria. Diciamo che doveva fare di più.


----------



## Torros (1 Maggio 2015)

ha fatto meno di quello che doveva fare.


----------

